# Can we add to the profanity filter?



## Vhane (Oct 10, 2002)

I think the following words should be added....

Book, Vile, Darkness.... what do you all think.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 10, 2002)

Well, Darkness might have a problem with having himself filtered out.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 10, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Well, Darkness might have a problem with having himself filtered out.   *



No problem - y'all should be addressing me as "Most Exalted Master" anyway...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 10, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *No problem - y'all should be addressing me as "Most Exalted Master" anyway...  *




I've got three more words for the profanity filter


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 10, 2002)

I think what Vhane is looking for is a way to tone down the animosity.

Unfortunately, I can't think of a filter that will mandate R-E-S-P_P-E-C-T of others and their opinions..  (With the possible exception of one designed by Aretha Franklin.)


----------



## Darkness (Oct 10, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I've got three more words for the profanity filter   *



LOL! 

And while we're at it, we should also eliminate "post," "count" and "posts" - if Wicht can't brag any more about stealing posts, he'll be less inclined to do it again.


----------



## Danzilla (Oct 13, 2002)

Y'know...

[Censored]
[Censored] [Censored] [Mod]


 would look kind of interesting in the sidebar....


I can see trying to explain who he was to the newer people on the Board...


His name is [censored] and he calls himself [censored] [censored]

this isn’t working...it starts with dark and ends with ness and it’s got the [Censored] modifier...Aaaargghhhh!!!!



Danzilla

sometimes I think I have too much mind on my hands...


----------



## Darkness (Oct 13, 2002)

I could manually change my custom title to [Censored] [Mod], though... .p


----------



## Crothian (Oct 14, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I could manually change my custom title to [Censored] [Mod], though... .p *




Can we sensor the mod?  And not just for you, for everyone?


----------



## Darkness (Oct 14, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Can we sensor the mod?  And not just for you, for everyone?   *



You lost me there.  So tell me - what did you mean, o Thrall of Juiblex?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 14, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *You lost me there.  So tell me - what did you mean, o Thrall of Juiblex? *




Filter out Moderator, so none of the moderators appear as moderators anymore.  Sorry for the cryptic message before.  

Edit: And I'm only an Oozemaster, ToJ's need to be evil and that just isn't me.


----------

